# Number for CFB Uplands- trying to track UAB



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2009)

I've tried to find it on google but I'm not having any luck. Does anyone know the number for CFB Uplands, namely the traffic techs or people I need to speak with to try and track down my luggage from Afghanistan?

I've been calling trenton a week but no one pics up the phone


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

> The Uplands facility was decommissioned as a base in 1995, however the buildings and tarmac remain the property of the Canadian Forces, with the VIP transport unit No. 412 Squadron (based out of CFB Trenton) operating from these facilities and using the Uplands airfield, which is now the *Ottawa Macdonald-Cartier International Airport*.



Macdonald-Cartier International Airport  http://www.ottawa-airport.ca/


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2009)

CMTT is located in Bldg 346 at the Uplands Site.

I/C CMTT 613-991-2974


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2009)

Perfect thanks a lot.


----------



## Sf2 (23 Mar 2009)

I find it odd that you are made responsible to jump thru the hoops in order to track down luggage during a deployment ???


----------



## Gramps (23 Mar 2009)

Nobody is being made to jump through hoops here. He asked for a number and someone gave him one. All he will need is some sort of refernce for it like a TCN or WSBL number and they can trace it to where it was last received. Also UAB is NOT luggage, it can take a bit of time to get UAB from overseas to the owner, take a walk through 1 Hangar in Trenton or look at the Customs yard and you can see there is a lot of freight moving around the globe. If the number in Trenton for CMTT doesnt work or if you dont get an answer from Uplands (which I am sure they will do all they can to help) then you can PM me the TCN or WSBL Number, I will be at work Wednesday night and I can trace it for you if you cant get a hold of anyone else.


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

Gramps; you rock.

That'll be 300 MPs for you!!


----------



## Franko (24 Apr 2009)

UAB is not priority kit, therefore it can take upwards of a couple of months to make it home.

Last tour it took 7 weeks to make it home...and the dust inside damn near choked me to death!     ;D

Regards


----------



## Gramps (27 May 2009)

Dont mean to dredge up a dead thread here but there is another reason UAB is slow moving freight. Each piece and I mean each and every bag or box (we just did this yesterday with 18 aircraft pallets of UAB) comming from overseas is scanned by CBSA, any item that looks a little odd is physically checked. When a prohibited item (the brass knuckles, butterfly knives and switchblades for example) are found the CBSA people have forms to fill out, this slows down the process. It never used to be like this until people got caught trying to smuggle illegal items (and not just weapons) in their UAB. So, for anyone getting frustrated awaiting their UAB, they can thank those who try to get illegal items through customs. There are still hundreds upon hundreds of pieces to be scanned and processed too. 

Was there any updates by Uplands on the original poster's UAB? If not let me know and I can look into it.


----------



## mattd42 (26 Aug 2015)

I have been looking and looking and cannot find CMTT contact for Ottawa.

I came back from St. Jean and need to contact CMTT for my kit.

Does anyone have their contact info?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2015)

Occam said:
			
		

> CMTT is located in Bldg 346 at the Uplands Site.
> 
> I/C CMTT 613-991-2974



Try this number.


----------

